# Fehler-Piepen "lang kurz kurz kurz"



## ECHOo (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe da nen ziemlich großes Problem, beim 
Hochfahren des Computers gibt er mir ein Piepen "lang kurz kurz kurz" wieder. wenn ich eine andere grafikkarte einstecke, kommt dieses problem nicht. aber ich möchte die grafikkarte benutzen, die piept. früher kam diese fehlermeldung noch nicht. habe auch schon die batterie herausgenommen und wieder eingesetzt. kommt aber immernoch. 
kann es am lüfter liegen, der seit ner zeit ne macke hat (aber noch geht)? ,oder muss ich was im bios verändern? 
thanx im vorraus ECHOo


----------



## Retlaw (27. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du den Lüfter der Karte meinst könnte die evtl. durchgebrannt sein.
Versuch mal ob die Karte in einem anderen Rechner funktioniert.


----------



## ECHOo (27. Oktober 2003)

nein, ich meine nicht den lüfter auf der karte, aber ich werde mal versuchen sie in nen andern pc einzubauen.


----------



## Grimreaper (27. Oktober 2003)

Schau mal im Handbuch oder auf der Herstellerseite deines Mainboards was dieses Piepen bedeutet. Die POST-Fehlermeldungen sind eigentlich immer dokumentiert.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

